# Look at this ball :))



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

27332068 991108881042540 6965121902918340436 N




__
coco


__
Jan 27, 2018











  








26907669 991108831042545 5379227256120329082 N




__
coco


__
Jan 27, 2018


__
1







Ever happened to you? A ball stuck in a cap  It made me smile


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

It’s never happened to me cuz I still can’t hit the cap!


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

treeman said:


> It's never happened to me cuz I still can't hit the cap!


) you're funny mate! I also shot from a close range, but for me these bottle caps last 10-20 hits or so. I pretty much break them. Everywhere I go, I look for caps and collect them


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s cool


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Tag said:


> That's cool


thanks Tag!


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/37010-sdc12763/

kinda like this. I'm out of caps


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm sure that doesn't happen often.

Glad you took the photo and shared it with us!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn! Caps are one of my favorites. On the ground their the size of a snake head!lol!!


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I love these caps, but I'm out of them too often. They break pretty fast


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I've had it happen but it's rare lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Once I was using 1" target with 5mm center hole and I was shooting 6mm plastic airsoft ammo.

One ammo got stuck to center hole.

Not because my shooting skills, just pure luck.


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Once I was using 1" target with 5mm center hole and I was shooting 6mm plastic airsoft ammo.
> One ammo got stuck to center hole.
> Not because my shooting skills, just pure luck.
> 
> ...


wow! yeah but your shooting skills brought it tothe center


----------

